# Cc longevity



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

How long do they last? Post highest miles please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

72, 000 miles. Problems so far: 1 bad coil pack, replaced mecatronics unit, bad rear wiring harness replaced.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

2,400 miles and still going strong. 

Silly thread, this completely depends on the maintenance of the car and besides that, any random issues can't really be predicted very well.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Strange thread indeed, but I understand why it was asked.

31k on my '13 and so far no issues (knocks on wood).

The dash does squeak a little on hard acceleration, but that happens so seldom that it's not an issue.


----------



## DMBAdict04 (Nov 21, 2003)

*2012*

I have a 2012 2.0T Sport with 77,500 miles on it. 

I've been pretty good about maintenance and followed the VW Maintenance Schedule. I haven't had any issues aside from tires.

I pulled up my service records and I got 41,926 miles out of the original tires but they were really really worn down at that point. I replaced the OE tires with Continental DWS tires and they've been pretty solid. I've got 35k on them at this point and they have good tread remaining. However, I took my car in for rotation recently and they informed me the tires were cupping really badly.

So yeah, if you're buying the CC, be prepared to give the tires a ton of TLC to keep them in top shape.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

jsausley said:


> 2,400 miles and still going strong.
> 
> Silly thread, this completely depends on the maintenance of the car and besides that, any random issues can't really be predicted very well.


I believe the OP is concerned about how the CC will hold up after a few years and some mileage >50K. Some makes began falling part at about 50K miles or so, example being a certain Nissan model I have owned before.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a *5 year old 2009 CC Lux with about 60k *on it.

Holding good so far (knock on wood) and It really has been great
Main issues have been:
- Rear passenger door leaked water (fixed under warranty)
- Slow RNS-510 (replaced under warranty)
- a fuel pump controller ($120 and replaced in 5 min)

Other than that is just tires, rear brake pads and oil changes.

She's been a daily since new.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

66k Miles on 3.6 VR6


Battery cable - was causing slight rough idle issues
Tail light harness - constant random bulb out/real fog lamp out errors ... i'm still getting the errors taking it back tomorrow
Driver door arm rest - leather/vinyl was peeling
B pillar cover and driver rubber door seal - was damaged when i bought the car with 57k, replaced under CPO
Instrument cluster - works fine but apparently seal was cracked and getting foggy behind plastic mainly by the MFD
Sunroof plastic side flap thing - glue dried out and was loose/hanging 


I consider all these minor issues and fortunately i'm CPO so everything has been covered under warranty. Mechanically there are 0 issues. The engine runs great and 6 speed tiptronic transmission shifts smooth.

There's someone here that have 150K + on their 3.6 i think. forgot his user name. I'm sure he'll post eventually lol.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Next time I change the oil will be at 180k miles. It's been pretty much bullet proof so far. Still have the original front brakes.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

old guy2 said:


> Next time I change the oil will be at 180k miles. It's been pretty much bullet proof so far. Still have the original front brakes.


WOW!

I have 75k (km), 0 issues.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

old guy2 said:


> Next time I change the oil will be at 180k miles. It's been pretty much bullet proof so far. Still have the original front brakes.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

old guy2 said:


> Next time I change the oil will be at 180k miles. It's been pretty much bullet proof so far. Still have the original front brakes.


This guy has a VR6, not a 2.0T. Just wanted to clarify. I'm still waiting for the 2.0T guy that has over 120k+ miles and I'm curious as to what has been repaired/replaced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

van33 said:


> This guy has a VR6, not a 2.0T. Just wanted to clarify. I'm still waiting for the 2.0T guy that has over 120k+ miles and I'm curious as to what has been repaired/replaced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it possible that there isn't a bunch? The 2.0t is everywhere...


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

milan187 said:


> Is it possible that there isn't a bunch? The 2.0t is everywhere...


Maybe not a bunch of CCs. I mean, the CC has only been around since 2009MY. At 15k a year, you'd only get to 75k miles or so. But yeah, in the general 2.0 TSI forum, probably there are a bunch.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

You can probably take this with several grains of salt, but VW claims to have more cars on the road with over 100,000 miles than any other brand. http://web.vw.com/why-vw/100k-miles/ This doesn't imply that a VW you buy today is more likely to go 100,000 miles than any other car from any other brand (since production volume would disadvantage smaller volume brands such as BMW). And it also doesn't imply that it will be 100,000 trouble-free miles. But it DOES give you a nice, warm marketing fuzzy.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

jbg7474 said:


> VW claims to have more cars on the road with over 100,000 miles than any other brand.


All the other brands' vehicles with over 100,000 miles made it home :laugh:


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well exactly.... I want to see what maintenance people with higher mileages on their cc's have been through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HansonMedic (Dec 1, 2020)

I own a 2013 VW CC Lux model that has just peaked 125,000 miles as I am now selling it. The reason I am stepping up to a new car is partially because of how expensive the repairs have truthfully been. I’ve had water pump failure, AC failure, windshield wiper motor failure and an oil leak due to the turbocharger on top of your normal tire, brake, rotor, windshield and oil maintenance. 

Something to note is because it is so low to the ground I have had two new windshields put in and due to a low clearance and huge rims I’ve popped tires 4+ times.

I was told repetitively that this vehicle uses Audi parts which makes sense because it really is a better quality of Volkswagen but that means your repairs WILL NOT be cheap. Still have loved the car but yes haven't been terribly happy with upkeep cost. Hope this helps.


----------



## TSI-DRIVER (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a 2014 cc sport with 125k miles, it is stage 2 right now. I also own a 02 Sequoia with 245k miles and a Hyundai sonata with 200k miles. I will say I have owned the cc the longest as I bought it with 71k miles and I've done just about everything you can imagine for normal maintenance. Which is
-suspension
-engine mounts
-brakes
-tires
-air intake
-lower control arms
-spark plugs and coils
-alternator clutch pulley
-serpentine belt
Some issues that I have had is my rear door window doesn't drop when you pull the handle but that's a 600$ fix that's not worth it. I also had a shifter bushing bind and I had to remove the shifter mechanism to remove it and then my shifter starting throwing codes so I have to replace that. I've never had a carbon clean per intake manifold removal, just CRC gdi in the spray can which I now swear by now as the Hyundai had a treatment and immediately ran much better. 
Some performance parts I have installed and have served me well are these
-arm downpipe and TOP
- usp tear duct intake
-various motor mounts and metal dog one insert
-unitronic intercooler
-koni shocks with eibach springs
-cquence brake rotors dimpled and slotted with o reilly ceramic pads
-IE stage 2, IE dsg tune
-rkx PCV diaphragm
I'm sure there are more but I forget
I also ran pennzoil 0w40(terrible for this car), total quartz 5w40( better but thin oil), rotella 5w40( only ran one cycle to clean the engine out), and liqui moly( doesn't have oil consumption issues and doesn't turn black as fast)
I also replaced the oem parts with performance parts as I went along, I didn't have the ability to do it all at once and it was also my daily driver for 2 years until I got a beater car, I took it down muddy gravel roads and dirt and potholes for those 3 years and it never failed me once

Sent from my Armor_7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been wondering the same thing. I've had our 2010 VW CC Lux since new and it seems after 80,000 miles things keep breaking. It does have a KO4 turbo since new.

70,000 miles: DSG clutches replaced under warranty (or was that 50,000 miles... it happened just before the warranty went out on the drivetrain)

After that I've done the preventative rear main seal upgrade, water pump done twice from leaking (due to leaking valve cover, valve cover done twice, timing chain tensioners done twice, leaking radiator replaced, trunk harness replaced, new sunroof shade, fuel injectors replaced after getting stuck wide open, replaced the dog bone mount 2 times, and replaced the engine mounts. Oh and the shop keeps telling me I need a new transmission, but it drives fine and I have an LSD so I don't want to touch it.

I probably need to replace the control arms since steering is loose.. or that could be torque steer from the LSD... lol.

The car has over 110,000 miles now... still fast... but every time something breaks I wonder if I should just sell it rather than fix it lol. OTOH driving it keeps miles off my other cars that are potentially more expensive to fix.


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*138K on My First One* Kicked Butt all way through Atlanta 9 Speed Mercedes Guy was trying Hard Ran Like a Champ - would have gone another 45K easily

Before Dropping Cam Tension-er - would have been Nice *VW* had sent at Least a Letter - saying Please have some TLC done to Tension-er
@ 85K ? HELLO ! 

Just Going into Retirement Mode & Moving - hadn't been paying attention to even Local News , or Hair Cut , or Anything other then How to Move everything in 3 story Victorian . . 
Whittle that down to Only 4 - 28ft Truck Loads , 2 Mini Vans , 1 Super Long Van & 3 Car Loads - in Middle of Winter . .

*Busier then Beaver after Flash Flood . . *


----------



## Palmernodrama (Dec 18, 2020)

2013 CC--145K miles, (120k Miles REVO tuned) and this week first time at the mechanic-- water pump and timing cover seal leak also doing a carbon cleaning- been 145k trouble free miles beside from tire wear. almost perfect highway cruiser. I am the only owner so well maintained. Will see if it can last another two years


----------

